# Ethernet Not Connected (9)



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

My WHDVR is no longer working. I've only had the system installed for a week and it initially worked fine. Now I cannot see the common playlist from either DVR. My system is a HR34 and HR21 with SWM 8 and CCK (wired). 

I get an IP address on both DVRs. I can view Youtube on both. But on the HR34, going into Settings and viewing Info & Test, the Network shows "Ethernet Not Connected (9)". It shows connected on the HR21. 
Also, on the HR21,the STB Services ports (which I'm not sure what that is) shows a yellow triangle (like a warning) then NA(100). On the HR34 it shows a 5 digit number. 

I have rebooted both DVRs several times (using RBR). Also, unplugged CCK? (black device with a CAT5 run to my router and coax lines) several times. BTW, CAT5 is only connected to that device. It is not connected to either receiver. Rebooted router (even though I know it was serving an IP address to both receivers). I even ran Repeat Satellite Setup on both receivers.

The Whole House status shows Sharing On and Authorized. But still no common playlist on either DVR.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

May I suggest calling dtv and making sure whole home is on your account. Sounds funny but I have had whole home since it was in beta and on a few occasions it has just randomly turned off. I think u checked this too but is sharing on on both receivers? Last but not least have you changed anything?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> May I suggest calling dtv and making sure whole home is on your account. Sounds funny but I have had whole home since it was in beta and on a few occasions it has just randomly turned off. I think u checked this too but is sharing on on both receivers? Last but not least have you changed anything?


My last resort will be to call DTV. However, when I go to Whole House on the setting menu, it says Authorized.

The only thing I did was at my switch and router. I moved CAT5 around. But the router is serving an IP address and I can do Youtube on both receivers.

BTW, I have done Network defaults and test several times on settings menu.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

wrj said:


> My last resort will be to call DTV. However, when I go to Whole House on the setting menu, it says Authorized.
> 
> The only thing I did was at my switch and router. I moved CAT5 around. But the router is serving an IP address and I can do Youtube on both receivers.
> 
> BTW, I have done Network defaults and test several times on settings menu.


Any chance u have an Ethernet cable attached to 34? U said u have a hard wire cck, the one that is wired into your router and converts coax to cat 5 correct?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Any chance u have an Ethernet cable attached to 34? U said u have a hard wire cck, the one that is wired into your router and converts coax to cat 5 correct?


No CAT5 going to either DVR. The installer unplugged them and even removed them from the router/switch.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

wrj said:


> No CAT5 going to either DVR. The installer unplugged them and even removed them from the router/switch.


Had an idea. In ur list options u can set it to filter the playlist and only show the local playlist. Have u checked this setting?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Had an idea. In ur list options u can set it to filter the playlist and only show the local playlist. Have u checked this setting?


Nice idea but unfortunately it is set properly.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

wrj said:


> Nice idea but unfortunately it is set properly.


Well I'm about out of ideas. You seem pretty savy to me, but for trouble shooting u may try disconnecting you internet from the directv system and reset the network settings on all of your receivers. U don't need your router for whole home so this may help isolate the issue.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Well I'm about out of ideas.


Good grief, has it come down to this? Do I need to call DTV? Please someone save me.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you tried rerunning the network setup?

What about going back to the original configuration that worked - before you moved the Cat5 around?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

jagrim said:


> Have you tried rerunning the network setup?
> 
> What about going back to the original configuration that worked - before you moved the Cat5 around?


I reran network setup and done restore defaults" several times. No success.

I also had moved CAT5 back to switch (original) setup also.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you have a Cat5 access near the 34? If so, try and use the 34 as the bridge. 

If you use the 34 as the bridge, then you will not need the CCK.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

jagrim said:


> Do you have a Cat5 access near the 34? If so, try and use the 34 as the bridge.
> 
> If you use the 34 as the bridge, then you will not need the CCK.


Yes, I do so exactly how to I connect. I assume the CAT5 from the router goes into the HR34 but what happens at the HR21? I have a CAT5 (from the router) near that also. Should I plug that in? What do I do with the DECA at the HR21?


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

wrj said:


> Yes, I do so exactly how to I connect. I assume the CAT5 from the router goes into the HR34 but what happens at the HR21? I have a CAT5 (from the router) near that also. Should I plug that in? What do I do with the DECA at the HR21?


Swim shares the internet connection between all receivers. But if I remember correctly u can't use the Ethernet on 34 and have whole home because the internal deca shuts off the Ethernet once its activated. U can however use both Ethernet and a deca on the hr21. I was saying earlier that u should just see if whole home work if disconnect your internet and home network from the swim network. If it does then there maybe an addressing conflict with your router and the swim network.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR34 is the only current receiver that can have both the internal DECA/coax network active AND also ethernet connected.
It's the H/HR24s that disable the DECA when the ethernet is connected.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR34 is the only current receiver that can have both the internal DECA/coax network active AND also ethernet connected.
> It's the H/HR24s that disable the DECA when the ethernet is connected.


Never mind. This is why we VOS. Lol. Dang 24s have me all mixed up.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> I was saying earlier that u should just see if whole home work if disconnect your internet and home network from the swim network. If it does then there maybe an addressing conflict with your router and the swim network.


I forget to respond on your suggestion. I did remove CAT5 from system and still same issue. Internet okay but can't share playlist. And of course HR34 says Ethernet Not Connected (9).


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

wrj said:


> I forget to respond on your suggestion. I did remove CAT5 from system and still same issue. Internet okay but can't share playlist. And of course HR34 says Ethernet Not Connected (9).


Mine says the same but it says coax connected. I'm out of ideas my friend could be bad hardware...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wrj said:


> My WHDVR is no longer working. I've only had the system installed for a week and it initially worked fine. Now I cannot see the common playlist from either DVR. My system is a HR34 and HR21 with SWM 8 and CCK (wired).
> 
> I get an IP address on both DVRs. I can view Youtube on both. *But on the HR34, going into Settings and viewing Info & Test, the Network shows "Ethernet Not Connected (9)". It shows connected on the HR21.*
> Also, on the HR21,the STB Services ports (which I'm not sure what that is) shows a yellow triangle (like a warning) then NA(100). On the HR34 it shows a 5 digit number.
> ...


The network info looks correct.
The CCK is supplying the internet, the HR34 doesn't need ethernet, and the HR21 doesn't know a DECA is connected to its ethernet. STB service port is meaningless for this problem so don't worry about the <100> error.

This sort of leaves "what are the IPs and subnets" being shown on the receivers?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The network info looks correct.
> ... and the HR21 doesn't know a DECA is connected to its ethernet.
> 
> This sort of leaves "what are the IPs and subnets" being shown on the receivers?


*HR34*
192.168.1.134
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1

Network: Ethernet Not Connected (9)
Coax Connected

Internet: Connected

*HR21*
192.168.1.107
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1

Network: Connected
Internet: Connected

HR21 has DECA connected with two green lights on

Last night I unplugged everything, 2 DVRs, router, SWM, and CCK. left it off for roughly a minute. Then plugged in power on router and waited for it to totally reboot. then I plugged in CCK, SWM at a bought same time since they are mounted on same board. And finally plugged in both receivers.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Should have added that Whole House status is:

Whole House DVR: Authorized

Networked DVRs

#NAME HERE# Sharing On, Deletion Off

Note #NAME HERE# is the name I assigned to the other HR receiver


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From what you've posted, it should be working.

What is your playlist option set to? [check with the yellow button while in the playlist]
It sounds like you have "local" instead of "All".


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> From what you've posted, it should be working.
> 
> What is your playlist option set to? [check with the yellow button while in the playlist]
> It sounds like you have "local" instead of "All".


VOS--Thank you, Thank you

It was the filter. I don't even remember using that setting.

As a side point, do you know what the Network: Ethernet Not Connected (9) even means?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wrj said:


> As a side point, do you know what the Network: Ethernet Not Connected (9) even means?


The 34 is telling you that it doesn't have anything connected to its ethernet port.
Since you have a CCK connected to your router, the 34 doesn't need ethernet.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> From what you've posted, it should be working.
> 
> What is your playlist option set to? [check with the yellow button while in the playlist]
> It sounds like you have "local" instead of "All".


Boo I mentioned this once before!

Nobody ever listens to me! Lol

Glad its working now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Boo I mentioned this once before!
> 
> Nobody ever listens to me! Lol
> 
> Glad its working now.





brett_the_bomb said:


> Had an idea. In ur list options u can set it to filter the playlist and only show the local playlist. Have u checked this setting?





wrj said:


> Nice idea but unfortunately it is set properly.


Hey VOS. That was a great suggestion. Glad you helped get this issue resolved. If anyone could have solved it, it was you.



- Merg


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Had an idea. In ur list options u can set it to filter the playlist and only show the local playlist. Have u checked this setting?


You were right. I was looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm just pouting cause VOS is like a Jedi master and I'm just learning about the force.
. But it got fixed either way!


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> I'm just pouting cause VOS is like a Jedi master and I'm just learning about the force.
> . But it got fixed either way!


Please don't take this the wrong way but your correct answer threw me a bit. I'm up in age and never have been, nor will I ever be, a texter. I was getting hung up in your reply on "u" and "ur" and trying to figure that out more than trying to comprehend on exactly what you were saying.

But please stop pouting (just kidding). You were right and I'm just too old to figure out anything beyond what I'm use to.

Thanks again.


----------

